# VR6 QUESTION



## hecky (Nov 24, 2009)

whats the best oil and filter to run with 1998 jetta vr6 with 140,xxx mi?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

If your using conventional then use castrol GTX high Mil. If you use Synthetic, any good name brand 10w30 oil will work. As for filters you can get them anywhere, online they are cheaper. I just use a Fram PH8158, I believe that is the part #.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: VR6 QUESTION (hecky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hecky* »_whats the best oil and filter to run with 1998 jetta vr6 with 140,xxx mi?

Stick with a good synthetic oil and use a OEM filter such an Mann,Mayle or any other good German filter. You can pick up Mann filters at some Napa stores. Definitely stay away from the Fram.I try to pick mine up at a local independant VW/Audi shop.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: VR6 QUESTION (hecky)*

Try Shell Rotella T 5w 40.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: VR6 QUESTION (crrdslcvr6)*

10w30 for VR6


----------

